# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Xin phần mềm artcam 2017 + *****

## iphonex

E nghe nói artcam đã bị Autodesk mua lại phải k ạ.
ace nào có bộ cài artcam 2017 + ***** cho e xin với ạ

----------

quocdung tn

----------


## CNC abc

Cho em xin với artcam cũ cũng đc ạ. Em có hỏi vài tiệm vi tính gần nhà mà họ k có.

----------


## anhcos

Bộ Autodesk manufacturing ở đây nha bác: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/43...mem-thong-dung

----------

CNC abc

----------


## CNC abc

> Bộ Autodesk manufacturing ở đây nha bác: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/43...mem-thong-dung


Cảm ơn bác Anhcos nhiều!

----------


## CNC abc

Sao em k tải được cái nào hết vậy bác Anhcos? Em đăng ký tài khoản tên lửa luôn rồi mà vẫn không tải được?

----------


## Bluebird

http://p30download.me/autodesk-artca...ware-download/

Link đây bạn nhé. Đầy đủ hết. Download thoải mái luôn.

----------

CNC abc

----------


## CNC abc

> http://p30download.me/autodesk-artca...ware-download/
> 
> Link đây bạn nhé. Đầy đủ hết. Download thoải mái luôn.


Cảm ơn bác Chim xanh rất nhiều. Em đang download đây ah.

----------


## CNC abc

Em không tìm ra được pasword kể cả bấm vào link hướng dẫn bác Chim xanh ơi!

----------


## Bluebird

Pass chính là "www.p30download.com"  :Smile: ))

----------

CNC abc

----------


## iphonex

> http://p30download.me/autodesk-artca...ware-download/
> 
> Link đây bạn nhé. Đầy đủ hết. Download thoải mái luôn.


cẩm ơn bạn. trong link bạn cho có 2 bộ cài mình nên chọn bộ nào hả bạn

----------


## duongfm

> cẩm ơn bạn. trong link bạn cho có 2 bộ cài mình nên chọn bộ nào hả bạn


Bác làm theo hướng dẫn thôi. 1 file là file cài phần mềm, còn 1 file cài để bổ sung thư viện. cũng dễ cài thôi ạ

----------


## iphonex

> Bác làm theo hướng dẫn thôi. 1 file là file cài phần mềm, còn 1 file cài để bổ sung thư viện. cũng dễ cài thôi ạ


Bác inbox fb e hỏi bác chút ạ

----------


## duongfm

> Bác inbox fb e hỏi bác chút ạ


Dear friend,
sau một hồi nghiên cứu giao diện, thì mình đã biết cách chỉnh về giao diện classic, preview các kiểu giống pro 9. Bạn cần trao đổi về cài đặt cứ bảo mình nhé. còn vẽ thì mình chưa biết gì
lại phải cài lại sau khi gỡ ra để cài pro 2008  :Frown:

----------


## iphonex

> Dear friend,
> sau một hồi nghiên cứu giao diện, thì mình đã biết cách chỉnh về giao diện classic, preview các kiểu giống pro 9. Bạn cần trao đổi về cài đặt cứ bảo mình nhé. còn vẽ thì mình chưa biết gì
> lại phải cài lại sau khi gỡ ra để cài pro 2008


fb bạn là gì mih k thấy inbox hộp thư bạn check đi

----------

thanhly009

----------

